# Best white rice for D.??



## Tracey Heynes (Nov 5, 2001)

My husband is recovering from colon surgery and having chemotherapy.His dietician has recommended "Riz de Camargue" (Camargue rice)if he gets diarrhea,in addition to his anti-D medication.She says it is like "glue" and very effective.I have tried everywhere but cannot find this rice - and the dietician is away for a few days !!Someone has told me that "Arborio Rice" would do the trick.Can anyone confirm this?Or what about Sushi rice?I've always thought that was like glue !!Please help if you can.Thanks.


----------

